

Microsoft’s strategy shift - on Silverlight, HTML5 and mobile web apps - mhw
http://www.quirksmode.org/blog/archives/2010/11/microsofts_stra_10.html

======
contentvoid
The question on my mind is whether native development will continue to be the
favored means of development on mobile platforms or if it will fade in favor
of the browser as native development on the desktop largely has. Also is
Silverlight's future hitched to the success of WM7?

